# deep drop weights (cheap)



## samoajoe

I mentioned a while back how I could make these free next to nothing. I think they will work.


----------



## ateupwitit

I use a very similiar rig for deep drop also, doesn't cost me much either and it works great

how much yours weigh? what kinda material?


----------



## samoajoe

That pc weighs about 7# right there. It is hydraulic chrome out of a scrap bin at work. I sell the stuff all day and always have scrap pieces available. Different diameters weigh more or less for say 6-12in long pcs. I have about 900# that I could cut up for weights right now.....A LOT.


----------



## PoolBoy074

what your price Samoajoe? interested...


----------



## samoajoe

How many you want? It depends on how heavy you want them.


----------



## reel sorry

How about 12 @ 10 lbs. ea.? I'll pay for shipping. Do you have a better photo?


----------



## PoolBoy074

im looking for 5 lbs bro.... give or take a lb....


----------



## samoajoe

I need to check the diameters to see how long 5 lbs would be. 6-10in cut pcs I imagine.


----------



## [email protected]

i am interested in a few too. please pm me prices ....would like to have 7lbs each ....5 of them.


----------



## BILL_MONEY

i could use some... 5-7 hope to do some dropping this summer... i can pick them up... or meet you for a cold BEERVERAGE...LOL :thumbup:


----------



## BILL_MONEY

May i add that a chain linc would be a rounder eye than the washeryou could cut them in half and 1 linc makes 2 weights..... i use them when i make pier gaffs offshore i use 2 lincs to make my gaff free swing better


----------



## PoolBoy074

just let me know your price bro....


----------



## samoajoe

Good idea with the chain link. The rods themselves are chrome steel so the cut ends are not chrome plated, not that that makes a difference.


----------



## Stressless

Looking for about 10 3#'s LMK when, where and how much!

:yes:
Stressless


----------



## samoajoe

5# and 10#


----------



## kmo

Sanoajoe, so how have you priced these? I'm interested in some 3, 5, & 7 lb ones?


----------



## samoajoe

Still got plenty....


----------



## waterman13

Keep in mind that steel isn't as dense as lead, therefore 5lbs of steel will not sink as well as 5lbs of lead.

The specific gravity of steel is roughly 7.9 while the specific gravity of lead is around 11.4

Therefore, you would need about 14 and a half lbs of steel to sink as fast as 10 lbs of lead.

Just something to keep in mind....


----------



## waterman13

And for the person who is going to argue this, I recommend you just put 10lbs of water on the end of your line, I'm sure it will sink just as good as 10lbs of lead. ;-)


----------



## samoajoe

You're right. These would work better in the southern hemisphere. I hear gravity is stronger down there this time of year.

They get to the bottom great!:thumbsup:


----------



## submariner

*???*

youi are right but you are also wrong. the reason steel may sink slower is that for the same weight it will have a bigger mass. this is a result of density difference. the larger mass will have to more resistance to moving the water out of the way. simple example : drop a plate into water flat (horz.) and watch how it goes to the bottom now take the same plate and drop it in verticle and watch it.



waterman13 said:


> Keep in mind that steel isn't as dense as lead, therefore 5lbs of steel will not sink as well as 5lbs of lead.
> 
> The specific gravity of steel is roughly 7.9 while the specific gravity of lead is around 11.4
> 
> Therefore, you would need about 14 and a half lbs of steel to sink as fast as 10 lbs of lead.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind....


----------



## submariner

Back to the original thread- would like to purcahse some of the deep drop weight. Price and availablity 5 # should be good give or take a couple of #


----------



## waterman13

Haha submariner, lost all credibility in your second sentence "for the same weight it will have a bigger mass", haha I don't even need to read the rest of your post.

Maybe you meant for the same weight steel will have a larger volume? That would be true. Weight is simply the mass x the gravity. In an area with the same gravitational pull, 1 g of steel weighs the same as 1 g of lead.

No need to argue this further. 

Samoajoe has some weight for sale - looks like they would work great, if your used to using x lbs of lead, get a weight a little heavier, enough said.


----------



## submariner

*Mass*

*Mass* is a measure of the amount of material in an object, being directly related to the number and type of atoms present in the object. Mass does not change with a body's position, movement or alteration of its shape, unless material is added or removed.
The mass is a fundamental property of an object, a numerical measure of its inertia and a fundamental measure of the amount of matter in the object.
*Weight*

*Weight* is the *gravitational force* acting on a body mass. Transforming Newton's Second Law related to the weight as a force due to gravity can be expressed as
_W = m g__ (2)_
_where_
_W = *weight *(N)_
_m__ = *mass *(kg)_
_g__ = acceleration of gravity (m/s2)_
_I am sure you know that gravity is a constant so why is my sentance wrong??? since lead is more dense, you need more material to make up the same weight in steel Thus the mass increases. _
​


----------



## samoajoe

Word!


----------



## SHO-NUFF

waterman13 said:


> Keep in mind that steel isn't as dense as lead, therefore 5lbs of steel will not sink as well as 5lbs of lead.
> 
> The specific gravity of steel is roughly 7.9 while the specific gravity of lead is around 11.4
> 
> Therefore, you would need about 14 and a half lbs of steel to sink as fast as 10 lbs of lead.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind....


 Have to toss in the BS flag on this one. 
The specific gravity of water is "1". Salt water is roughly "'1.025" as a norm.

So, what weighs more? 5 lbs of steel or 5 lbs of lead?? 
Lead, of course is more dense that most carbon steel, but not all. Some exotic metals are far more dense than lead, or antimony. 
The rate that anything sinks in water is based on displacement, or the ability to overcome the cohesive effect of the hydrogen molecules on an object in water. Steel ships, and some concrete ones, displacing hundreds of tons float. Its displacement and surface area.

That being said, A 1/2 inch diameter steel rod weighing 5 pounds will descend at the same rate as a 1/2 inch diameter lead rod weighing 5 pounds. Density has nothing to do with it, its all about displacement.


----------



## waterman13

See below.


----------



## waterman13

submariner said:


> for the same weight it will have a bigger mass


Example 

9.81 N (weight) = 1 kg (mass) x 9.81 m/s^2 (gravity) === TRUE

9.81 N (same weight) = 2 kg (mass) x 9.81 m/s^2 (gravity) === FALSE (any mass bigger than 1 kg makes this equation not true! for the same weight, with the same gravitational pull, the mass cannot be larger.


----------



## waterman13

submariner said:


> *Mass*
> 
> *Mass* is a measure of the amount of material in an object, being directly related to the number and type of atoms present in the object. Mass does not change with a body's position, movement or alteration of its shape, unless material is added or removed.
> The mass is a fundamental property of an object, a numerical measure of its inertia and a fundamental measure of the amount of matter in the object.
> *Weight*
> 
> *Weight* is the *gravitational force* acting on a body mass. Transforming Newton's Second Law related to the weight as a force due to gravity can be expressed as_W = m g__ (2)_
> _where_
> _W = *weight *(N)_
> _m__ = *mass *(kg)_
> _g__ = acceleration of gravity (m/s2)_
> _I am sure you know that gravity is a constant so why is my sentance wrong??? since lead is more dense, you need more material to make up the same weight in steel Thus the mass increases. _
> ​


Everything in here is true until the last two words, replace them with 

"volume increases" or "amount of material increases"

Trust me, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## waterman13

SHO-NUFF said:


> Have to toss in the BS flag on this one.
> The specific gravity of water is "1". Salt water is roughly "'1.025" as a norm.


Absolutely True.



SHO-NUFF said:


> So, what weighs more? 5 lbs of steel or 5 lbs of lead??


Weigh the same. Thanks



SHO-NUFF said:


> Lead, of course is more dense that most carbon steel, but not all. Some exotic metals are far more dense than lead, or antimony.


Nobody is talking about exotic materials here. Thanks



SHO-NUFF said:


> The rate that anything sinks in water is based on displacement, or the ability to overcome the cohesive effect of the hydrogen molecules on an object in water. Steel ships, and some concrete ones, displacing hundreds of tons float. Its displacement and surface area.


The cohesive effects of the water in this case can be considered negligible, very small.



SHO-NUFF said:


> That being said, A 1/2 inch diameter steel rod weighing 5 pounds will descend at the same rate as a 1/2 inch diameter lead rod weighing 5 pounds. Density has nothing to do with it, its all about displacement.


Desinity has a lot to do with it, for a 1/2 in. steel rod to weigh 5 lbs it will have to be longer than a 1/2 in. lead rod (because lead is more dense). The longer rod has a larger volume therefore displaces more water.

Nobody get too upset over this :thumbsup: its just fishing.


----------



## waterman13

Answer a simply question for me.... In the exact same environment, Which will sink faster?

1 cm^3 of lead with a mass of 11.4 grams (approx typical weight of lead)


or


1 cm^3 of steel with a mass of 7.9 grams (approx typical weight of mild steel)

Both materials displace the same volume, but since one material is more dense (the lead) it has a greater mass and weight. I'm not talking about any exotic materials here, just your typical mild steel and typical lead.

Which will sink faster?


----------



## samoajoe

In fresh or salt water?????


----------



## lastcast

Hey waterman, if you don't want to buy weights, start your own thread!

Skip.


----------



## samoajoe

With the accelerated gravity of the current lunar phase, these weights are working great!


----------



## jim t

Jim


----------



## stauty trout

The weights work great! picked up some 3-5# weights from Joe last week before the ADSFR. Picked up a few nice beeliner, snowy, yellowmouth deep dropping last weekend.


----------



## samoajoe

I still got plenty, Who needs some?!!!


----------



## skiff man99

Prices? Id take 10 5lbs and 10 10lbs


----------



## samoajoe

PM sent


----------



## stauty trout

skiff man,

just to let you know I would only get weights in the 3-5 # range. I got a few 7#'s from joe and they smoke the reel on the way to the bottom I couldn't imagine a 10#! Just something to keep in mind. Plus unless you are using a electric reel it'll wear your @ss out


----------



## samoajoe

stauty trout said:


> skiff man,
> 
> just to let you know I would only get weights in the 3-5 # range. I got a few 7#'s from joe and they smoke the reel on the way to the bottom I couldn't imagine a 10#! Just something to keep in mind. Plus unless you are using a electric reel it'll wear your @ss out


 
They will get to the bottom quick @ 7lbs. Any weight is possible....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sean Summers

Can't wait for the wind to stop blowing so we can talk about fishing again!


----------



## capthoop

I have the capability of pouring my own weights. I have been making my own 3 1/2 pound weights with a toilet paper roll and a trebble hook. I place the roll upright on a stainless pan and suspend a trebble hook inside it with an old drill. I pour hot lead up to near the top and once cool I peel away the paper giving me a weight of around 3 and a half pounds every time.










Quick and simple. Note of caution----takes time to cool. Paper will dry out, kind of burnt look, but will not catch fire.

Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM
Our Freedom Charters


----------



## Stressless

I'm looking for 20 x 2# 

HAVE CASH...


----------



## stauty trout

bump for that time of year!


----------



## samoajoe

I got all you need!


----------



## stauty trout

Are you still pouring those epoxy heads for trolling lures too?


----------



## samoajoe

stauty trout said:


> Are you still pouring those epoxy heads for trolling lures too?


 
Every day....


----------



## OnGrade

Any prices?


----------



## samoajoe

Pm sent


----------



## The Barb

Please Pm me with a price for the 5 lb,may have to make arrangements to meet and pick up,any info on shipping to Milton would be app. zip-32583, Thank you


----------



## my3nme

I'm interested in some also 3 - 5#


----------



## PorknBeans

Hello,

I am looking for some 7lb weights. What is the cost for these?

Thanks


----------



## samoajoe

PorknBeans said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for some 7lb weights. What is the cost for these?
> 
> Thanks


 
How many do you want?


----------



## PorknBeans

2 for right now. 

Thanks


----------



## Batt3669

I am looking for 5# and 7# 2 of each how much for these?


----------



## sealark

Lets get back to the steel vs the lead. If both pieces weigh the same on the surface. The steel will weigh less in the water than the lead because it is bigger in size. And the steel weight will displace more water. 

Archimedes principal. Any object wholey or partially immersed in a liquid will be buoyed up by a force equal to the weight of the liquid it displaces. As stated lead will sink faster for two reasons smaller and more heavier.


----------



## samoajoe

Lets race them then....


----------



## sealark

samoajoe said:


> Lets race them then....


I doubt you would ever see a difference. It's just a technical statement. :thumbup:


----------



## wld1985

Old thread, But I've got some long old 8lb (I think) window weights.. around 6-8 of them.


----------



## jim t

sealark said:


> Lets get back to the steel vs the lead. If both pieces weigh the same on the surface. The steel will weigh less in the water than the lead because it is bigger in size. And the steel weight will displace more water.
> 
> Archimedes principal. Any object wholey or partially immersed in a liquid will be buoyed up by a force equal to the weight of the liquid it displaces. As stated lead will sink faster for two reasons smaller and more heavier.


Not exactly...

A 1 pound weight of steel will fall at the same rate as a 1 pound weight of lead in a vacuum. So will a 1 ounce feather, or a 500 pound piano.

But to truly predict in a medium like air or water, size, shape and drag will mean a lot.


A 1 pound steel ball will sink quicker in water than say a 1 pound sheet of lead.

Similar shapes will lead to the smaller lead ball sinking faster thanks to less drag. But it'd be a miniscule difference since the size is so similar. The steel ball will be slightly larger than the lead ball.

But 1 pound of steel = 1 pound of lead = 1 pound of feathers even in water.


Jim


----------

